# Titan xt290 or Graco Magnum x7



## alldaypainter (Mar 3, 2012)

Which would u recommend for primarily interior painting? (drywall, baseboards and, occasionally, furniture)

Thanks,


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

As a norm, the members on this forum rank pumps .54 gpm and higher.

If you can get a honest comparison great. But anything that small that works, I would have reservations, others may not. Rob


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

robladd said:


> As a norm, the members on this forum rank pumps .54 gpm and higher.
> 
> If you can get a honest comparison great. But anything that small that works, I would have reservations, others may not. Rob


I'm sorry, I forgot we go down to .47 GPM on occasion but it usually turns into .54 GPM thread 
bash, comparing Titan to Graco. 

The extra small rigs your talking about the .017"
Pumps if I am correct another Titan vs Graco thread Graco has a edge. I think?


----------



## alldaypainter (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I'll post on the DIY forum. Mite b a better place for wut I'm asking


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Personally before I bought one of those ho pumps I would go to the service shops and see if they had something they fixed but was never picked up, if not I would either bump up the budget and get a 440 or buy used.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Personally before I bought one of those ho pumps I would go to the service shops and see if they had something they fixed but was never picked up, if not I would either bump up the budget and get a 440 or buy used.


You would be surprised. All of my rentals are Airlessco SP300 pumps, that's the Graco X7 or X9 equivalent, can't remember for sure. They work well for most interior and exterior products. They won't handle lacquer though. Graco wins this match hands down over Titan. The pumps are simple and cheap to repair. Titans are more of a P.I.T.A, and more expensive to fix. 

The Graco repack takes about 10 minutes with a screwdriver and a wrench for about $60. The Titan on the other hand costs over $80 for the kit, you'll need to be very careful not to damage the rubber o-ring (not included in your $80 kit) that has to be reused. If you damage it your fooked. You also better hope you don't have to change the lower ball (also not included) because you'll need a wrench that to this day I can't find in any store and Titan doesn't sell one either. Set aside at least an hour or more, and get a bunch of odd tools ready, half of which you don't own, and can't purchase anywhere. So make due with what you have, maybe a lucky rabbits foot or something will help....or just avoid the Titan/Wagner/Spray tech box store pumps all together. Graco---->win. Titan/Wagner/Spray tech---->lose

Just remember ...I told you so


----------



## alldaypainter (Mar 3, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> You would be surprised. All of my rentals are Airlessco SP300 pumps, that's the Graco X7 or X9 equivalent, can't remember for sure. They work well for most interior and exterior products. They won't handle lacquer though. Graco wins this match hands down over Titan. The pumps are simple and cheap to repair. Titans are more of a P.I.T.A, and more expensive to fix.
> 
> The Graco repack takes about 10 minutes with a screwdriver and a wrench for about $60. The Titan on the other hand costs over $80 for the kit, you'll need to be very careful not to damage the rubber o-ring (not included in your $80 kit) that has to be reused. If you damage it your fooked. You also better hope you don't have to change the lower ball (also not included) because you'll need a wrench that to this day I can't find in any store and Titan doesn't sell one either. Set aside at least an hour or more, and get a bunch of odd tools ready, half of which you don't own, and can't purchase anywhere. So make due with what you have, maybe a lucky rabbits foot or something will help....or just avoid the Titan/Wagner/Spray tech box store pumps all together. Graco---->win. Titan/Wagner/Spray tech---->lose
> 
> Just remember ...I told you so



Sounds like we might have a Graco sales rep on here...jk

How do the Gracos perform on cabinets?

Thanks,


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

He was asking about the box store type rigs, and that's just my opinion and experience. As far as spraying, it'll spray just fine. For cabinets, if this is something you'll be doing a lot of, and you want a really high quality finish. Have to go with AAA. You'll still be able to get a good finish with one of those cheaper rigs, but the versatility and precision just isn't there compared to AAA.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

alldaypainter said:


> Which would u recommend for primarily interior painting? (drywall, baseboards and, occasionally, furniture)
> 
> Thanks,


You can't use a pump like this to spray cabinets nor furniture, this machines are for rough non finish spraying.

The pressure can't go very low without spatters everywhere every time you pull the trigger, if you put a fine finish tip and use mid pressure it will get clogged every time you pull the trigger as well, this are only design to properly work on a 515 tip.

It's ok for drywall but you can't go very quick, this is neither for everyday use.

As per fine finish spraying work that you can also use for drywall or any other type of spraying, you need a way bigger pump, a graco 695 it's good cause it pumps very well with minimum pressure and fine finish tip. 

You can get a Graco 395 for everyday spraying, easy to handle, you can spray trim, doors, interiors and exteriors very nice with normal 517 and smaller tips, I just wouldn't spray furniture with this as it can't handle low pressures and fine finish tips nicely without clogging or just not pumping.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Last time I went to the local repair shop the guy had 5 or more of those strung about. They are for HO to use once every couple of years .

or in his words.....junk.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Spend another 2-3 hundred and get the graco 395. You'd get a lot more versatility and longevity for just a little more money. It will do everything you called out in ur post- in the right hands that is.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

I used a magnum pump once, i was up in maine in the summer. My buddy was finishing out his addition, wanted to spray out all the doors/ casings. He went out and bought a graco maganum(cant remember the exact model). I could. not. get the thing to spray right for finer finish..if it wasnt spits it was tails. 

I love my 440(titan), graco 395 is nice too..i would just step it up if it was me. IF you were a HO looking to spray an exterior/ prime an interior and backroll id say fine save yourself the money.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

what Andy (NCPaint) said but also the Titan/Spraytech units $80.00 piston packing kit has a lifetime of approximately 50 gallons.

Sean (Workoholic) says it best go to your local repair center and see if the have any machines that they have overhauled or overhauled that were never picked up. I have 4 or 5 a year like that.

The commercial units are more versatile and have a packing life in the hundreds of gallons depending on the age of the machine.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Titan is only around 50 gallons? The x9 and x7 graco's usually get a couple hundred. 2-300 typically. Chalk up one more reason to go blue.


----------



## maleaco (Mar 9, 2012)

The titan


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

just say no and spend a bit more for a contractor grade machine that will last 10 years or so. Those are HO pumps and are not worth the money . At least I don't believe they are.


----------

